# Whats a good diet to be following for icsi?.



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all.

In April of next year i will start my treatment for icsi!. Whats a good diet to follow to get my body healthy eggs/ and collection.

I've heard people say drink pineapple juice, and take protein shakes etc.

I'm interested in hearing from people that followed a specific diet and had a health batch of eggs on collection?. 

Sam x


----------



## jblox78 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Sammi,

I have a few books which I used last cycle and plan to use again - the one I mainly liked was The Baby Making Bible by Emma Cannon - she talks about all sorts of holistic stuff like acupuncture and yoga as well as diet advice and some recipes - it is split into sections for different parts of your cycle and also gives specific advice for those undergoing IVF / ICSI with details on supplements / teas / foods to eat and avoid etc.  

I went for acupuncture but didn't follow the yoga etc. - I found the diet info very useful.

If you read the reviews for this book on Amazon you'll see lots of people highly rate it...

Good Luck!

Jen x


----------

